

Unknown or expired link constantly. How is this acceptable? - deveryn
http://i.imgur.com/qnkJ6.png
Can someone please explain to me why I can't take my time reading an article because Hacker News will expire the current page and force me to go from page one?
======
wmf
You want Hacker News, but Hacker News doesn't need you.

